# Home button LED behaviour like webOS?



## obo678 (Mar 5, 2012)

In webOS when i have an application open the LED in the home button is illuminated, making the button easier to see. Is there any way to get the same behaviour in CM9?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

obo678 said:


> In webOS when i have an application open the LED in the home button is illuminated, making the button easier to see. Is there any way to get the same behaviour in CM9?


Why?


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

nevertells said:


> In webOS when i have an application open the LED in the home button is illuminated, *making the button easier to see*. Is there any way to get the same behaviour in CM9?


----------



## JustinTime (Dec 15, 2011)

crunkfrunk said:


> I'm not trying to sound like a jerk but look at the bold type.


Don't worry, you don't, he does.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

crunkfrunk said:


> I'm not trying to sound like a jerk but look at the bold type.


I saw the bold type, but my response still remains the same, why? First off, the devs are not going to do anything like that in the foresable future. Secondly, what's wrong with the soft home button on the screen? Third, the home button is always in the same place, botton of the portrait mode screen just above the usb port. I can find it by feel in about half a second. So again, why?


----------



## touchpadwill (Feb 1, 2012)

it does look cool with it on- i use mine on landscape anyway, and when you flip it around alot, you lose which side its on.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have to agree with "Nevertells"

This is sad that people "want" things that aren't crucial with the Touchpad. This has been FREE! You guys should be more than happy/ grateful for what you have! You guys bought an inexpensive tablet (for that reason and with hopes of Android on it) which was given up on, and the guys working on it have done MORE than their fair share to get it to where it's at now.
The Developers, who are amazing, simply won't be looking for these small "wants."
And honestly, if you flip your touchpad around alot and lose which side its on, then you shouldn't be using it!

Absurd!


----------



## touchpadwill (Feb 1, 2012)

Salvation27 said:


> The Developers, who are amazing, simply won't be looking for these small "wants."
> And honestly, if you flip your touchpad around alot and lose which side its on, then you shouldn't be using it!


dude.. get off your high horse
Everyone knows the team has done an amazing job

the OP was asking if there was a way to get it to happen- not demanding anything.

the button is abit covert- which is probably why HP put a light in it.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

I clearly stated this as "wants" not demands there buddy

so the buttons on any iphone, ipod etc are covert too?
give me a break

Sorry if you took my comments wrong, it's just hard to understand how anyone could NOT know where the button is. You're looking at the tablet, right?
If I am, I can clearly see and know which way I'm holding it and where the button is! Also, there's truly no need for it since you have buttons on the screen


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> I have to agree with "Nevertells"
> 
> This is sad that people "want" things that aren't crucial with the Touchpad. This has been FREE! You guys should be more than happy/ grateful for what you have! You guys bought an inexpensive tablet (for that reason and with hopes of Android on it) which was given up on, and the guys working on it have done MORE than their fair share to get it to where it's at now.
> The Developers, who are amazing, simply won't be looking for these small "wants."
> ...


*I* bolded them because they seemed to be overlooked. I love having Anrdroid on my TouchPad, that is actually why I originally bought it, but he wasn't complaining or saying he wouldn't use his TouchPad without the button lighting up it was just a simple request if that functionality could be added. I praise the developers for all the hard work they have done but I'm sure they appreciate the feedback we provide or else how would they know what we like and didn't like if we just took what they made and ran off into our own little corners?


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

If it was ever even considered, it would need to be an option that could be toggled on or off because most users would scream bloody murder about the battery drain and/or burning up of the LED if it was always on when an app was running, even if there was negligible battery impact and the LED had an infinite lifespan. Then the toggle would be in the Settings menu somewhere that most people would not find without an additional thread or repeated questioning about its location in other threads.

Really looks like a nonstarter to me.


----------



## a_gert (Dec 12, 2011)

Good lord, this has been blown out of proportion!

Simple question:
Can you get the little LED in the home button to light up like WebOS?

Simple answer:
Not currently, it seems. CM9 seems to treat it as a notification LED.

All said, I wouldn't mind seeing control over that LED available somehow, either. Why? Cause it looks cool. Period. If some third-party dev found the time to write some utility or hack to accomplish that, that would be neat, but nobody demanded anything, asked if it was being worked on, or anything of the sort. The guy just asked if there was anything currently in place to do it, nothing more.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Guys settle it down. RootzWiki is not for arguments so take them elsewhere.

On topic CyanogenMod has a long history of functional led controls for all types of devices. Maybe the touchpad can be incorporated in some way.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

pgzerwer2 said:


> If it was ever even considered, it would need to be an option that could be toggled on or off because most users would scream bloody murder about the battery drain and/or burning up of the LED if it was always on when an app was running, even if there was negligible battery impact and the LED had an infinite lifespan. Then the toggle would be in the Settings menu somewhere that most people would not find without an additional thread or repeated questioning about its location in other threads.
> 
> Really looks like a nonstarter to me.


Good point! With all the complaints about battery life, don't need something else adding to the drain on the battery.


----------



## ibanezbass (Mar 15, 2012)

I honestly doubt that the LED would drain the battery in any significant proportion. You might lose 2 minutes.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't see the point, personally, even in webOS. There's only one button on the front of the bloody thing, and it's trivial to locate it by feel even if it's not indented like the one on iDevices.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Executor said:


> I don't see the point, personally, even in webOS. There's only one button on the front of the bloody thing, and it's trivial to locate it by feel even if it's not indented like the one on iDevices.


+1


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

User opinion people... thats all!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

a_gert said:


> All said, I wouldn't mind seeing control over that LED available somehow, either. Why? Cause it looks cool. Period. If some third-party dev found the time to write some utility or hack to accomplish that, that would be neat, but nobody demanded anything, asked if it was being worked on, or anything of the sort. The guy just asked if there was anything currently in place to do it, nothing more.


Searching Google or the Android market(play store) would be a more appropriate to find out than in this forum.


----------



## ibanezbass (Mar 15, 2012)

lifebeginsfriday said:


> User opinion people... thats all!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Thank you... I don't see why everyone is getting all upset about this. The OP just asked if it was possible. No need to blow this up. I personally would like the light to do a little more, that's MY opinion. Am I going to get upset if it doesn't? No. Am I going to cry about it until it does? No. Most of the comments on this thread have been unhelpful to the OP. The point of a forum is to help others, not flame them for asking a simple question.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok guys we're past it. Move it on (not a request).


----------

